# Farewell G.E. Hotplate



## Palladium (Mar 16, 2014)

Dearly beloved: we are gathered today to pay our final tribute of respect to that which was mortal of our deceased loved one and friend, Mr G.E. Hotplate. But rather than dwell on the loss of this fine, fine hotplate, we must celebrate his short time with us and the money it made!

You will be missed Mr Hotplate!!!!!


----------



## necromancer (Mar 16, 2014)

looks like some things i see found on metal detecting web forums :lol: 

are you going to recover am PM's off of that..........


----------



## Palladium (Mar 16, 2014)

necromancer said:


> are you going to recover am PM's off of that..........



:idea: :arrow: Ebay :twisted:


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 16, 2014)

Toss it into your stockpot. It looks like it is covered in values :shock: :lol:


----------



## jeneje (Mar 16, 2014)

Get silver contacts off the switches :lol: 
Ken :mrgreen:


----------



## kurtak (Mar 16, 2014)

looks to me like you worked it to death :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## cnbarr (Mar 16, 2014)

I divorced my GE for a swimsuit model!


----------



## Smack (Mar 16, 2014)

cnbarr said:


> I divorced my GE for a swimsuit model!



Where is the thigh gap, I gotta have the thigh gap with the swimsuit model :lol: 

Now don't go searching the net for thigh gap you guys.


----------



## cnbarr (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice Smack! But your right its all about the thigh gap!


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 16, 2014)

It's called bikini bridge.

I had a heater lookin like that. I left it out in the rain for a month before trying to use it. Ended up gettin some nice silver and copper wire.

B.S.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 16, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WChTqYlDjtI[/youtube]


----------



## cnbarr (Mar 16, 2014)

It is a tragic loss we can all fell the suffer from when we must lay a good friend to rest!

R.I.P Mr. GE, you were a friend to many and always there as things heated up, you will be missed!


----------

